# Prototrak DRO 1/2 distance



## Flightmap (Jun 2, 2014)

I have just aquired a Prototrak DRO/CNC and am reading through the manual. I can't find directions for centering from two edges. Specifically, touching two parallel edges with a drill or edge finder, and then moving to a center between them. I can get there by doing the math but in instances where there are positive and negative locations (either side of 0 ) I would like the machine to do the work. 

On another subject, would love to connect with a Prototrack Machinist for tips and tricks if anyone is interested (I read well, but also a little lazy...especially if someone has already figured out a short cut)

ken


----------

